# Any Good Custom Aquarium Builders?



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for a custom glass tank to be built, approximately 50x25x25 inches.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good way to get this done?


Thanks very much.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Concept Aquatics is a good company to deal with when it comes to custom tanks.they're based in Edmonton and their prices are really good compare to some companies here in the GVRD,they charge you an arm and a leg...shipping charges isn't too bad as well.


----------

